# Received 1 star no feedback from Uber



## norcaldriver (Jul 5, 2019)

I just stared the other week and I received 2 1 star ratings so far. I am a bit perplexed since I did all my research, drive a newer car, passengers always say how nice the ride and atmosphere is and I usually get 3 to 5 dollar tips from almost all my rides. I have high speed chargers, water, snacks, wipes, etc. 
So, thinking it over and over the only thing that comes to mind are these two people who were charged extra for wait time when I picked them up. I drive primarily at night so one of the pick ups I went right to the mailbox and there were 5 living trailers. I waited 5 minutes and messaged the person I was there. The icon did not show I was at the exact location so it did not do the countdown. I drove around the nearest corner to the front of the home (back had the mailbox and trailers). The icon finally hit and the timer ticked. I messaged again and this time said I was in the front of the home but if your in the back by the trailers please let me know... I got no response. Uber asked if I wanted to cancel on the app I said no just to see and then I finally got a call. He said he was at the back. I headed to the back and had to wait another 3 minutes while he finished talking to his friends and finished a beer which he threw the can on the ground. I am confident this was one of the bad marks.
The second was a similar situation where a couple gave me an address that was wrong. I ended up driving down the same strip of restaurants 20 times until i finally got a call. She walked to the area I was driving back and forth. The male was cool and we even shook hands but she was super quiet the entire time. I think she was aggravated but as I told her the address given was not correct. I run two GPS systems so I am not sure what else I should do. As of now I am not going out at night anymore so I don't deal with this. 

Is there a way to cancel a ride if I don't see them at the pickup location? Should I cancel right away to avoid bad reviews?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

norcaldriver said:


> I just stared the other week and I received 2 1 star ratings so far. I am a bit perplexed since I did all my research, drive a newer car, passengers always say how nice the ride and atmosphere is and I usually get 3 to 5 dollar tips from almost all my rides. I have high speed chargers, water, snacks, wipes, etc.
> So, thinking it over and over the only thing that comes to mind are these two people who were charged extra for wait time when I picked them up. I drive primarily at night so one of the pick ups I went right to the mailbox and there were 5 living trailers. I waited 5 minutes and messaged the person I was there. The icon did not show I was at the exact location so it did not do the countdown. I drove around the nearest corner to the front of the home (back had the mailbox and trailers). The icon finally hit and the timer ticked. I messaged again and this time said I was in the front of the home but if your in the back by the trailers please let me know... I got no response. Uber asked if I wanted to cancel on the app I said no just to see and then I finally got a call. He said he was at the back. I headed to the back and had to wait another 3 minutes while he finished talking to his friends and finished a beer which he threw the can on the ground. I am confident this was one of the bad marks.
> The second was a similar situation where a couple gave me an address that was wrong. I ended up driving down the same strip of restaurants 20 times until i finally got a call. She walked to the area I was driving back and forth. The male was cool and we even shook hands but she was super quiet the entire time. I think she was aggravated but as I told her the address given was not correct. I run two GPS systems so I am not sure what else I should do. As of now I am not going out at night anymore so I don't deal with this.
> 
> Is there a way to cancel a ride if I don't see them at the pickup location? Should I cancel right away to avoid bad reviews?


It's because you are giving out too low of quality free stuff....


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

norcaldriver said:


> I just stared the other week and I received 2 1 star ratings so far. I am a bit perplexed since I did all my research, drive a newer car, passengers always say how nice the ride and atmosphere is and I usually get 3 to 5 dollar tips from almost all my rides. I have high speed chargers, water, snacks, wipes, etc.
> So, thinking it over and over the only thing that comes to mind are these two people who were charged extra for wait time when I picked them up. I drive primarily at night so one of the pick ups I went right to the mailbox and there were 5 living trailers. I waited 5 minutes and messaged the person I was there. The icon did not show I was at the exact location so it did not do the countdown. I drove around the nearest corner to the front of the home (back had the mailbox and trailers). The icon finally hit and the timer ticked. I messaged again and this time said I was in the front of the home but if your in the back by the trailers please let me know... I got no response. Uber asked if I wanted to cancel on the app I said no just to see and then I finally got a call. He said he was at the back. I headed to the back and had to wait another 3 minutes while he finished talking to his friends and finished a beer which he threw the can on the ground. I am confident this was one of the bad marks.
> The second was a similar situation where a couple gave me an address that was wrong. I ended up driving down the same strip of restaurants 20 times until i finally got a call. She walked to the area I was driving back and forth. The male was cool and we even shook hands but she was super quiet the entire time. I think she was aggravated but as I told her the address given was not correct. I run two GPS systems so I am not sure what else I should do. As of now I am not going out at night anymore so I don't deal with this.
> 
> Is there a way to cancel a ride if I don't see them at the pickup location? Should I cancel right away to avoid bad reviews?


 You really need to learn how to drive for Uber. I suggest you go online and watch some videos on this topic. There are certain rules that you absolutely must follow such as how and when to cancel a ride. If a ride is canceled, you cannot write the rider, nor can the rider rate you. Simple rules.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

norcaldriver said:


> I just stared the other week and I received 2 1 star ratings so far. I am a bit perplexed since I did all my research, drive a newer car, passengers always say how nice the ride and atmosphere is and I usually get 3 to 5 dollar tips from almost all my rides. I have high speed chargers, water, snacks, wipes, etc.
> So, thinking it over and over the only thing that comes to mind are these two people who were charged extra for wait time when I picked them up. I drive primarily at night so one of the pick ups I went right to the mailbox and there were 5 living trailers. I waited 5 minutes and messaged the person I was there. The icon did not show I was at the exact location so it did not do the countdown. I drove around the nearest corner to the front of the home (back had the mailbox and trailers). The icon finally hit and the timer ticked. I messaged again and this time said I was in the front of the home but if your in the back by the trailers please let me know... I got no response. Uber asked if I wanted to cancel on the app I said no just to see and then I finally got a call. He said he was at the back. I headed to the back and had to wait another 3 minutes while he finished talking to his friends and finished a beer which he threw the can on the ground. I am confident this was one of the bad marks.
> The second was a similar situation where a couple gave me an address that was wrong. I ended up driving down the same strip of restaurants 20 times until i finally got a call. She walked to the area I was driving back and forth. The male was cool and we even shook hands but she was super quiet the entire time. I think she was aggravated but as I told her the address given was not correct. I run two GPS systems so I am not sure what else I should do. As of now I am not going out at night anymore so I don't deal with this.
> 
> Is there a way to cancel a ride if I don't see them at the pickup location? Should I cancel right away to avoid bad reviews?


3 to 5$ tips per ride is great, top1%...
if You are getting that high tip rate , cancelling 1-2 rides per week should not be any issue and it gets rid of the problem riders.
Tip rates with the locals for me is really low , doesn't exist some days ? I do offer free AC? and free talking


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

norcaldriver said:


> I just stared the other week and I received 2 1 star ratings so far. I am a bit perplexed since I did all my research, drive a newer car, passengers always say how nice the ride and atmosphere is and I usually get 3 to 5 dollar tips from almost all my rides. I have high speed chargers, water, snacks, wipes, etc.
> So, thinking it over and over the only thing that comes to mind are these two people who were charged extra for wait time when I picked them up. I drive primarily at night so one of the pick ups I went right to the mailbox and there were 5 living trailers. I waited 5 minutes and messaged the person I was there. The icon did not show I was at the exact location so it did not do the countdown. I drove around the nearest corner to the front of the home (back had the mailbox and trailers). The icon finally hit and the timer ticked. I messaged again and this time said I was in the front of the home but if your in the back by the trailers please let me know... I got no response. Uber asked if I wanted to cancel on the app I said no just to see and then I finally got a call. He said he was at the back. I headed to the back and had to wait another 3 minutes while he finished talking to his friends and finished a beer which he threw the can on the ground. I am confident this was one of the bad marks.
> The second was a similar situation where a couple gave me an address that was wrong. I ended up driving down the same strip of restaurants 20 times until i finally got a call. She walked to the area I was driving back and forth. The male was cool and we even shook hands but she was super quiet the entire time. I think she was aggravated but as I told her the address given was not correct. I run two GPS systems so I am not sure what else I should do. As of now I am not going out at night anymore so I don't deal with this.
> 
> Is there a way to cancel a ride if I don't see them at the pickup location? Should I cancel right away to avoid bad reviews?


cancel, cancel and cancel again, pax's are aholes, if they're not at the location they put on the app that's their problem, just shuffle and collect cancellation fee. You are NOT there mom and dad.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Not all Passengers are assholes, in fact most are quite nice, and funny and smart and industrious and good looking and good tippers ( well may by not that last one)

You are just picking up the wrong people. Stop accepting those pings. You will be much happier.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Not all Passengers are assholes, in fact most are quite nice, and funny and smart and industrious and good looking and good tippers ( well may by not that last one)
> 
> You are just picking up the wrong people. Stop accepting those pings. You will be much happier.


If I had your crystal ball I could know in advance which pax's to pickup, but since I don't have your crystal ball then all pax's suck until proven otherwise.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

It’s probably Drivers that gave you those 1s. Giving out free stuff is Pandering. You got what you deserve.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

When you drive long enough you come to the realization that people in general are assholes.


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

people are not just assholes, most are cheep assholes - and they take uber X and lyft to save money. stop giving away free stuff - you make the rest of us look bad for not having free stuff. Give your rides, collect the tips if given, and say thank you at the end of the ride - that's everything you need to know for now. As you give more rides and read what's
on this forum you will figure out how to play this game


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

norcaldriver said:


> I just stared the other week and I received 2 1 star ratings so far. I am a bit perplexed since I did all my research, drive a newer car, passengers always say how nice the ride and atmosphere is and I usually get 3 to 5 dollar tips from almost all my rides. I have high speed chargers, water, snacks, wipes, etc.
> So, thinking it over and over the only thing that comes to mind are these two people who were charged extra for wait time when I picked them up. I drive primarily at night so one of the pick ups I went right to the mailbox and there were 5 living trailers. I waited 5 minutes and messaged the person I was there. The icon did not show I was at the exact location so it did not do the countdown. I drove around the nearest corner to the front of the home (back had the mailbox and trailers). The icon finally hit and the timer ticked. I messaged again and this time said I was in the front of the home but if your in the back by the trailers please let me know... I got no response. Uber asked if I wanted to cancel on the app I said no just to see and then I finally got a call. He said he was at the back. I headed to the back and had to wait another 3 minutes while he finished talking to his friends and finished a beer which he threw the can on the ground. I am confident this was one of the bad marks.
> The second was a similar situation where a couple gave me an address that was wrong. I ended up driving down the same strip of restaurants 20 times until i finally got a call. She walked to the area I was driving back and forth. The male was cool and we even shook hands but she was super quiet the entire time. I think she was aggravated but as I told her the address given was not correct. I run two GPS systems so I am not sure what else I should do. As of now I am not going out at night anymore so I don't deal with this.
> 
> Is there a way to cancel a ride if I don't see them at the pickup location? Should I cancel right away to avoid bad reviews?


 Just pull up to the pin so the clock starts counting down the time you're waiting. When it turns red it's time to cancel and go.
Cha Ching you just made $3.75

As for the Pax, "If you snooze, you lose". ?


----------



## VinnieOC (Dec 28, 2016)

Keep giving out stuff it is fantastic for your ratings! How ever I give out crap and carry a 4.9 easily


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

VinnieOC said:


> Keep giving out stuff it is fantastic for your ratings! How ever I give out crap and carry a 4.9 easily


I'm a 4.94 and the only extra I offer is a charging cord. You don't need to waste money giving out free crap. Plus you just end up giving them trash to leave behind. I want to go straight from one pax to the next without having to stop to clean out trash or restock.


----------



## VinnieOC (Dec 28, 2016)

I find your 4.9 hard to believe


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

VinnieOC said:


> I find your 4.9 hard to believe


Believe whatever you want


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Believe whatever you want
> 
> View attachment 333516


Oh the "honeymoon" days. Loved them! You don't even have 500 rides yet. Your time will come, don't worry about that. 4.90 with 6 1stars traded going, does not stop them sending me the same amount of pings. Still worthless diamond status. So no more pools accepted. You take 6% from me and I will lower my AR below 70 now. It all means nothing in the end. You still make the same amounts of money. But enjoy your "honeymoon" it will be going away soon. ?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

VinnieOC said:


> I find your 4.9 hard to believe


I'm a 4.93 and don't give away nothing. Over 1100 rides and counting.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm a 4.94 and the only extra I offer is a charging cord. You don't need to waste money giving out free crap. Plus you just end up giving them trash to leave behind. I want to go straight from one pax to the next without having to stop to clean out trash or restock.


I give pax's a lot of BS.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

norcaldriver said:


> I just stared the other week and I received 2 1 star ratings so far. I am a bit perplexed since I did all my research, drive a newer car, passengers always say how nice the ride and atmosphere is and I usually get 3 to 5 dollar tips from almost all my rides. I have high speed chargers, water, snacks, wipes, etc.
> So, thinking it over and over the only thing that comes to mind are these two people who were charged extra for wait time when I picked them up. I drive primarily at night so one of the pick ups I went right to the mailbox and there were 5 living trailers. I waited 5 minutes and messaged the person I was there. The icon did not show I was at the exact location so it did not do the countdown. I drove around the nearest corner to the front of the home (back had the mailbox and trailers). The icon finally hit and the timer ticked. I messaged again and this time said I was in the front of the home but if your in the back by the trailers please let me know... I got no response. Uber asked if I wanted to cancel on the app I said no just to see and then I finally got a call. He said he was at the back. I headed to the back and had to wait another 3 minutes while he finished talking to his friends and finished a beer which he threw the can on the ground. I am confident this was one of the bad marks.
> The second was a similar situation where a couple gave me an address that was wrong. I ended up driving down the same strip of restaurants 20 times until i finally got a call. She walked to the area I was driving back and forth. The male was cool and we even shook hands but she was super quiet the entire time. I think she was aggravated but as I told her the address given was not correct. I run two GPS systems so I am not sure what else I should do. As of now I am not going out at night anymore so I don't deal with this.
> 
> Is there a way to cancel a ride if I don't see them at the pickup location? Should I cancel right away to avoid bad reviews?


From someone who is leaving this gig at the end of next week.

When the timer end, automatically cancel. No good will ever come from waiting extra time.

Then...........

Rinse and repeat.



VinnieOC said:


> Keep giving out stuff it is fantastic for your ratings! How ever I give out crap and carry a 4.9 easily


Same here. I quit giving out free stuff and my ratings went up from 4.94 to 4.95.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

i give my pax apples banana some small mint small cans of soda my have small bag full of toys small cars for kids i have some free cd i went to Walmart and got some movies to give to my pax in the morning I buy some cupcakes, orange juice, and some sand-which. I gave it free for my pax and sometimes hot dogs when I am broke. In the noon some sliders I always give to my pax. I always have a small pharmacy in my car some Advil's, some eye drops, I'm thinking to upgrade my service to the pax by buying some watermelon, apples, with some books for cooking. I have a big screen iPad so passengers can play and not be bored I'm planning to give my pax some t-shirts with Uber logo on them. I love my passengers the passengers love me. I drive high-end cars BMW 2018. I always give my pax seat-massage my rating now went up to 4.4 hopefully those suggestions will help improve the rating


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> If I had your crystal ball I could know in advance which pax's to pickup, but since I don't have your crystal ball then all pax's suck until proven otherwise.


I have the same experience as Amos. Overwhelming majority are great. Friendly, courteous, considerate, etc.

There's, always, 2- 3/week, out of 75 - 80 rides, who are terrible. Sometimes more, sometimes less. But have learned to screen more and more, of them, out.

If you feel all pax's are jerks, not sure if a service job, dealing with people, is for you.

Just saying.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

norcaldriver said:


> I did all my research


Apparently not, else you'd understand how arbitrary and meaningless ratings are.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

_... I got no response. Uber asked if I wanted to cancel on the app I said no just to see and then I finally got a call. He said he was at the back. I headed to the back and had to wait another 3 minutes while he finished talking to his friends and finished a beer which he threw the can on the ground..._

Pulling around back likely put you out of area again so couldn't cancel.

But for me personally, I would have cancelled when started to finish beer.
Then pull out / away, get down road, get re-ping...parked when countdown started and cancelled again. Drunks don't monitor time when they were already unresponsive.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

norcaldriver said:


> I just stared the other week and I received 2 1 star ratings so far. I am a bit perplexed since I did all my research, drive a newer car, passengers always say how nice the ride and atmosphere is and I usually get 3 to 5 dollar tips from almost all my rides. I have high speed chargers, water, snacks, wipes, etc.
> So, thinking it over and over the only thing that comes to mind are these two people who were charged extra for wait time when I picked them up. I drive primarily at night so one of the pick ups I went right to the mailbox and there were 5 living trailers. I waited 5 minutes and messaged the person I was there. The icon did not show I was at the exact location so it did not do the countdown. I drove around the nearest corner to the front of the home (back had the mailbox and trailers). The icon finally hit and the timer ticked. I messaged again and this time said I was in the front of the home but if your in the back by the trailers please let me know... I got no response. Uber asked if I wanted to cancel on the app I said no just to see and then I finally got a call. He said he was at the back. I headed to the back and had to wait another 3 minutes while he finished talking to his friends and finished a beer which he threw the can on the ground. I am confident this was one of the bad marks.
> The second was a similar situation where a couple gave me an address that was wrong. I ended up driving down the same strip of restaurants 20 times until i finally got a call. She walked to the area I was driving back and forth. The male was cool and we even shook hands but she was super quiet the entire time. I think she was aggravated but as I told her the address given was not correct. I run two GPS systems so I am not sure what else I should do. As of now I am not going out at night anymore so I don't deal with this.
> 
> Is there a way to cancel a ride if I don't see them at the pickup location? Should I cancel right away to avoid bad reviews?


I used to be the exact same way when I first started in January. I'd try and drive around and find them. I'd even call them but it's not worth it. Pull up to the pin, if they ain't there it's on them. Don't even need to pick up the phone if they call! Wait out the timer collect free no show fee and move on.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

norcaldriver said:


> I just stared the other week and I received 2 1 star ratings so far. I am a bit perplexed since I did all my research, drive a newer car, passengers always say how nice the ride and atmosphere is and I usually get 3 to 5 dollar tips from almost all my rides. I have high speed chargers, water, snacks, wipes, etc.
> So, thinking it over and over the only thing that comes to mind are these two people who were charged extra for wait time when I picked them up. I drive primarily at night so one of the pick ups I went right to the mailbox and there were 5 living trailers. I waited 5 minutes and messaged the person I was there. The icon did not show I was at the exact location so it did not do the countdown. I drove around the nearest corner to the front of the home (back had the mailbox and trailers). The icon finally hit and the timer ticked. I messaged again and this time said I was in the front of the home but if your in the back by the trailers please let me know... I got no response. Uber asked if I wanted to cancel on the app I said no just to see and then I finally got a call. He said he was at the back. I headed to the back and had to wait another 3 minutes while he finished talking to his friends and finished a beer which he threw the can on the ground. I am confident this was one of the bad marks.
> The second was a similar situation where a couple gave me an address that was wrong. I ended up driving down the same strip of restaurants 20 times until i finally got a call. She walked to the area I was driving back and forth. The male was cool and we even shook hands but she was super quiet the entire time. I think she was aggravated but as I told her the address given was not correct. I run two GPS systems so I am not sure what else I should do. As of now I am not going out at night anymore so I don't deal with this.
> 
> Is there a way to cancel a ride if I don't see them at the pickup location? Should I cancel right away to avoid bad reviews?


Uber loses millions per year in cancelled rides etc due to drivers dropping out of late night driving and cancelling rides from passengers that are demanding or irritated in any way... due to their lame rating system


----------

